# Review of FK1000p



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Set aside today to give the wifes car a going over as it's been a couple of months since it was last done. Since then we've done a couple of long journeys and also had a car scrape which was repaired.

Prepped the car in the usual manner:

Washed with BH Autowash
Dried using the Serious Performance Mega Fluffy Drying Towel
Clayed with BH Autoclay original
Polished with Megs SwirlX by hand
Wheels washed with APC and EZ Detail brush, Megs endurance dressing applied.
Seats cleaned with ZZZzzz leather cleaner.
CG VRP Dressall applied to plastics
Glass cleaned with Megs Quick Detailer and a MF

Poilsh was buffed off with the same drying towel as it was damp and it minimises dust.

I tend to like sealents as opposed to waxes. I find that they're easier to work with, last a bit longer, and with the current crop, provide as good results.










Therefore I've built up a small collection.

FK100p looks and smells like old furniture polish










When brushed with an applictor, it changes from a solid into something abit like butter, on the applicator

When I applied FK1000 I first tried using a MF applicator, however I encountered problems. I found the applicator would stick and end up on the floor. I moved to a german sponge applicator and found this was alot smoother and easier to apply. It was very easy in fact and dried quite quickly.










It's been said that FK1000p is an easy off product. I wouldn't say it's hard to buff off, but I wouldn't say it was easy either. There were times when it required some encouragement, but it also proved a bit dusty.

I tested this on the wifes car as it wouldn't matter so much if the reults weren't as good as the hype. It's more preferable to have something that gave performance over looks.

What I'm comparing it to is my 2 favourite sealents:

Optiseal:










And Speedarmour:










I had my doubts about this, but none the less I wanted to be proved wrong. Having looked at the results, I think it looks, good:




























But I wouldn't say it's great, I would give it a 7 or 8 out of 10. The difficulty with the paint on the Fiesta is that it's a blue with a grey tinge. If the product masks the metallic flake it brings out the grey. Unfortunately FK1000p does this.

I think it might look better on light coloured paint such as white or silver, baring in mind it was designed to go on the bottom of boats, which in general tend to be white.

The question I ask myself is would I use it on my car? I think I would, as a sealent which would last through the winter months giving maximum protection.

When the show season comes around, it's coming off and Optiseals back on.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have never had dusting you must have put to much on and you really do need a foam pad to put it on


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I completely agree with your review - it's not the best on certain colours, including metallic black IMHO, especially after a couple of weeks.

I would say though, that it definitely looks better after 24 hours, so have another look tomorrow as another comparison.

On a sidenote, have you ever tried Britemax #4 and #5?

I did half of my car with Opti Seal yesterday, and the other half with Britemax (Glaze and Sealant) and rather surprisingly, I think I prefer the Britemax side, as it remains glassy and reflective, but is a fair bit glossier... worth a try IMHO...

I'm trying Blackfire next... have you looked at that?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Nope, not tried Britemax.

On that particular paint imo it looks best with Speedarmour. I should get 4-6 months out of that also.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've not tried SpeedArmor - looks like one for me to have a bash with.

Have you tried Poorboys EX-P?

I agree also with your point that sealants are easier/nicer to use - no 'gassing' issues


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Russ you and wax its like me with shampoos:lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

OK this is a bit of a difficult one. I washed the wifes car today using CG Extreme Bodywash & Wax. Whilst washing I noticed only what I can describe in place wax "trails". Almost like it had been "sweating".

Anyway the upshot of this, after drying with a MF towel and paying a bit of attention to these areas it looks awsome. I don't know whether it's the natural degredation of the product or whether Bodywash & Wax has added a little 'something', but it appears darker, more blue than grey, just what the colour needs.

Even the missus says it looks good and it's not often she chooses to comment.

I'll definately use this as my winter choice, the beading and the way it disperses with dust and road grime when it rains is very good. I still don't think it's quite as good as Optiseal. It just takes something out of the metal flake.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

FK1000p is definitely a "less is more" type product. In many ways it's like
Opti-Seal where, if you apply it thinly enough, it becomes difficult to see
where it has been applied. On darker colours this may not be the case.

It's also possible that you didn't leave it on long enough before buffing, which
should feel more like a light wipe-off. Leave the FK on at least 20 mins, then
immediately layer another coat, leaving that a further 20 mins. I then lightly
buff again about an hour afterwards and that should obviate any streaking.

It would be interesting to do a test as to the durability between FK1000p and
Opti-Seal. My gut feeling is that it'll be the FK as on wheels imho it's quite
unsurpassed, bearing in mind the attacks that alloys need to cope with.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just got my fk1000 in the post yesterday...dont like putting it on at all , seems really sticky and hard to get a thin layer on , theres either enough on the pad to glide over the paint and it feels sticky or use less and it grabs


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I think it's definately a safe bet that FK will win, without a doubt. It's designed to go on the bottom boats. 

It's just the finish I'm erring over. It's a nice enough product though.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> just got my fk1000 in the post yesterday...dont like putting it on at all , seems really sticky and hard to get a thin layer on , theres either enough on the pad to glide over the paint and it feels sticky or use less and it grabs


Are you using a foam pad?

If not that's the key. Don't ask me why but it hates MF pads.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's awesome on wheels, but I have to agree it's not the nicest product to work with.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> just got my fk1000 in the post yesterday...dont like putting it on at all , seems really sticky and hard to get a thin layer on , theres either enough on the pad to glide over the paint and it feels sticky or use less and it grabs


I have switched back to using the original stockinette cloth for applying wax n stuff, microfibres are designed to be more absorbant than sponges, sponges more absorbant than cotton, so it goes without saying that the cotton lintless cloth lends itself admirably to applying less product, so much so, I will buy AS CG again when this tub runs out  but ever since using the cloth rolled in a ball like the AG DVD , I find tha the best way to apply certain products.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Are you using a foam pad?
> 
> If not that's the key. Don't ask me why but it hates MF pads.


used a megs yellow foam pad...felt like trying to wipe glue on



Avanti said:


> I have switched back to using the original stockinette cloth for applying wax n stuff, microfibres are designed to be more absorbant than sponges, sponges more absorbant than cotton, so it goes without saying that the cotton lintless cloth lends itself admirably to applying less product, so much so, I will buy AS CG again when this tub runs out  but ever since using the cloth rolled in a ball like the AG DVD , I find tha the best way to apply certain products.


funny you say that...i used a small piece of that to do the wheels , seemed to go on nicer , but im not sure i trust that stuff on black paint


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> just got my fk1000 in the post yesterday...dont like putting it on at all , seems really sticky and hard to get a thin layer on , theres either enough on the pad to glide over the paint and it feels sticky or use less and it grabs


You could try the "spit & polish" method. Lightly(!) dampen the foam pad 
with ONR at QD strength first.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> used a megs yellow foam pad...felt like trying to wipe glue on
> 
> funny you say that...i used a small piece of that to do the wheels , seemed to go on nicer , but im not sure i trust that stuff on black paint


I want to try the cloth next with the Simoniz original paste wax, but I'm now converted, 200g costs less than a quid and you can roll 7 balls from the quantity :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what are you on about rolling balls ? you mean cut a piece and scrunch it up? ive not seen the ag dvd

the fk tin states to use a cloth too


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find it strange your all having problems with FK 1000P I have found it a pleasure to use


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> what are you on about rolling balls ? you mean cut a piece and scrunch it up? ive not seen the ag dvd
> 
> the fk tin states to use a cloth too


Pic not clear thanks to a greasy K850i but you get the idea










I still spray the cloth with a mist of water before use :thumb:


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

I too find it tricky to get a thin layer on, I had to really concentrate to make sure I wasnt putting too much on especially on a silver car where you just cant see it. I was using a megs foam pad too, I might try the stockinette cloths next time.

Im also disappointed with the beading, which starts off super tight but within a couple of weeks went to very loose large blobs instead. This was after 2 coats, applied around a week apart. It still sheets water well, but the bonnet roof and boot seem to have suffered more wear than the sides which still bead and sheet even better.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Roryw said:


> I too find it tricky to get a thin layer on, I had to really concentrate to make sure I wasnt putting too much on especially on a silver car where you just cant see it. I was using a megs foam pad too, I might try the stockinette cloths next time.
> 
> Im also disappointed with the beading, which starts off super tight but within a couple of weeks went to very loose large blobs instead. This was after 2 coats, applied around a week apart. It still sheets water well, but the bonnet roof and boot seem to have suffered more wear than the sides which still bead and sheet even better.


Heh heh , the advocates don't always tell you that part 
Artemis seems to be holdiong out well on my mates Volvo
I'm surprised you say the FK drops off so quickly this is how AG HD was performing on my own car

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=115612&highlight=month

I have some FK 2685 which I may apply this evening if the weather holds out :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

My VXR is beading like a trooper 3 weeks on. Washed it yesterday and gave it a quick going over with SP Show Car Detailer. It's been chucking it down today and the water is gliding off :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just popped out in the rain to comapre beading...

the polo wearing klasse thats not been washed in 2 weeks is beading more than the fk1000 that was fresh on friday . cant say im blown away with it so far


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> just popped out in the rain to comapre beading...
> 
> the polo wearing klasse thats not been washed in 2 weeks is beading more than the fk1000 that was fresh on friday . cant say im blown away with it so far


Somethings wrong there somewhere.

You know when you apply a fresh coat of wax and it rains that night, the street lamps or your home security lights catch the tall beads of water and gives like a glowing white layer on the roof of the car. (I hope you know what I mean)

Well I still get this with FK 3 weeks in. Never had that before, usually the beads get flatter after a week in.

Maybe I'm getting this result because I machined polished the car before applying FK.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

well we did get rain before the fk had sat for 24 hrs so maybe it comprimised it a bit?

i will push on and use it some more before i decide on it


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a light coloured car and i have put 3 coats of FK. It is easier to apply and buff than your average wax. I love how it gives a nice slick oily look


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

DimGR said:


> I have a light coloured car and i have put 3 coats of FK. It is easier to apply and buff than your average wax. I love how it gives a nice slick oily look


compared to what ? what others do you own

if i hadnt read such good reviews on it id have given up


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I find it strange your all having problems with FK 1000P I have found it a pleasure to use


Totally agree here! Nice light coats and you really can't go wrong! IMO such a nice product to use


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> compared to what ? what others do you own
> 
> if i hadnt read such good reviews on it id have given up


A very valid question :thumb: 
I have 10 hard paste products (excludes the 99p products)

Artemis
AG HD
3M show shine
FK2685
CG XXX
Simoniz original Paste
Raceglaze Signature 42
Dodo banana Armour
Sonax Extreme 1
TW Original

I have not tried the dodo at all yet or the artemis on my own car, but of the others AG HD, Simoniz and the RG Sig 42 give the long lasting tall beading without any excuses of being outside blah blah, :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

paulmcmillen said:


> Totally agree here! Nice light coats and you really can't go wrong! IMO such a nice product to use


The problem here (and it sounds like I'm having a moan) 
Is that some folks are quick to put their hands up to recommending a product (the latest newcomer on the block) , yet when we get posts like the original posts, those said people are not as quick to offer assistance in getting the best out of the products they recommended. Sooner or later another product will arrive on the scene and then FK1000 will get pushed aside just like the talk of collinite 476 is feeling at the mo, there was a thread not so long back about the response to the studio posts, but the same can be said about product recommendations, it doesn't harm to post up a pic or 2 , as opposed to hyping people up only for some to buy and be dissapointed and no I'm not just reffering to wax products .

:devil:


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> compared to what ? what others do you own
> 
> if i hadnt read such good reviews on it id have given up


compared to collinite


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

Trist said:


> You know when you apply a fresh coat of wax and it rains that night, the street lamps or your home security lights catch the tall beads of water and gives like a glowing white layer on the roof of the car. (I hope you know what I mean)


I know exactly what you mean- it looks like a layer of frost on the roof of the car. I get the same thing on mine parked under a streetlight.

I'm very interested in FK1000P- I was going to get some Dodo wax when my AG EGP ran out but my try this instead. Ease of use and long lasting effects sounds right up my street :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

duncyboy said:


> I know exactly what you mean- it looks like a layer of frost on the roof of the car. I get the same thing on mine parked under a streetlight.
> 
> I'm very interested in FK1000P- I was going to get some Dodo wax when my AG EGP ran out but my try this instead. *Ease of use and long lasting effects sounds right up my street *:thumb:


Also look at Meguiar's #16 then if those are your priorities. It's having something of rebirth this stuff recently and many say it also looks a bit better than 1000p, but then as always that's subjective. Still worth you checking it out though I think.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I completely agree with your review - it's not the best on certain colours, including metallic black IMHO, especially after a couple of weeks.


It looks great on my metallic black


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm surprised at those having difficulties, I find it extremely easy to work with, it glides on with a megs yellow applicator for me and is easy to buff off.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , the advocates don't always tell you that part


Perhaps because we find it easy to apply? I certainly do.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Avanti said:


> The problem here (and it sounds like I'm having a moan)
> Is that some folks are quick to put their hands up to recommending a product (the latest newcomer on the block) , yet when we get posts like the original posts, those said people are not as quick to offer assistance in getting the best out of the products they recommended. Sooner or later another product will arrive on the scene and then FK1000 will get pushed aside just like the talk of collinite 476 is feeling at the mo, there was a thread not so long back about the response to the studio posts, but the same can be said about product recommendations, it doesn't harm to post up a pic or 2 , as opposed to hyping people up only for some to buy and be dissapointed and no I'm not just reffering to wax products .
> 
> :devil:


I'm struggling to understand how people can find this product difficult to work with because is all I ever did was get a megs applicator, wipe over the product, wipe on car, wait 20 minutes, buff off. No drama, no issues, just worked, exactly like it said on the tin.

I recommend the product because it really is very good and I've got no reason to big up the product just for the sake of it, infact I bought the product when I was in the United States, so didn't even buy it from the UK distributor.

Another product will come on the scene of course, it is just the nature of the game.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

neil do you prime the pad in anyway before use?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nope, although I have taken to just leaving the applicator in the jar (will clean it if it ever gets dirty), so I guess you could say it is already primed with product


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

When i used it, I didn't prime the pad at all. I used like a cotton pad, got it free with collinite 915. I actually put way too much on the car. I did the whole car and then went round to buff off. It was a boiling day (that gorgeous Wednesday we had 23 weeks ago) so dried very quickly.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I'm struggling to understand how people can find this product difficult to work with because is all I ever did was get a megs applicator, wipe over the product, wipe on car, wait 20 minutes, buff off. No drama, no issues, just worked, exactly like it said on the tin.
> 
> I recommend the product because it really is very good and I've got no reason to big up the product just for the sake of it, infact I bought the product when I was in the United States, so didn't even buy it from the UK distributor.
> 
> Another product will come on the scene of course, it is just the nature of the game.


Neil, I'm not necessarily reffering to you, and obviously , you don't fall under that banner as you have posted what you have above. It is evident though that others are not so swift to offer the help that you have with the product. I learnt my lesson long ago, only certain posters I will heed their recommendations, frankly a lot of others transpire to be BS and then this is passed onto the newbies 
And one wonders why folks will put up with the local swirlomatic than waste time and money on products to cure a problem only for it to raise further problems and expense and they wonder why detailing will *NEVER* take off


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> Also look at Meguiar's #16 then if those are your priorities. It's having something of rebirth this stuff recently and many say it also looks a bit better than 1000p, but then as always that's subjective. Still worth you checking it out though I think.


Will look into that also- thanks for the tip! :thumb:

I've got a huuuge list of stuff to try now for the best combo


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

the label on the can says Hi-Temp wax
why is it advertised here as a sealant then ?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

DimGR said:


> the label on the can says Hi-Temp wax
> why is it advertised here as a sealant then ?


Unfortunately, even the manufacturers sometimes mis-quote their products, and seem to be unaware of the differences between waxes and sealants, just like much of the general public :speechles


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the difference between a wax or sealant on the label is a marketing decision, in the same way some people call it polish, like Zaino for example.

You csan call it whatever the heck you want - its not manufacturers misunderstanding their products. Its manufacturers deciding how best to market them. 'Wax' is a well understood generic term for stuff you slap on a car. Its only the anally retentive people like us that dip our biscuits in our cup of tea tea and ponder the different ingredients and correct names to describe stuff.

Frankly, the differences are pretty irrelevant anyway...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> I'm struggling to understand how people can find this product difficult to work with because is all I ever did was get a megs applicator, wipe over the product, wipe on car, wait 20 minutes, buff off. No drama, no issues, just worked, exactly like it said on the tin.
> 
> I recommend the product because it really is very good and I've got no reason to big up the product just for the sake of it, infact I bought the product when I was in the United States, so didn't even buy it from the UK distributor.
> 
> Another product will come on the scene of course, it is just the nature of the game.


I'm with you Neil - I said in my first review of this stuff, almost a year ago, that when applied correctly this is THE easiest product to buff off that I have ever used, and I still stand by that. 1 light swipe of a MF and its all off the paint. No elbow grease needed, no scrubbing at it - its gone...

Only Opti-Seal, Ultima and Z-CS are less work to buff off in my experience :lol:


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

so , whoever first called it a sealant ? what made people call it like that ? 
i know i ask a lot


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

DimGR said:


> so , whoever first called it a sealant ? what made people call it like that ?
> i know i ask a lot


:tumbleweed: Good question...with no obvious answer!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

DimGR said:


> so , whoever first called it a sealant ? what made people call it like that ?
> i know i ask a lot


my guess, and its just that, is that some clever marketing guy decided that their new product used new technology and that they could create a sales advantage by labeling their product as something that sounded more technologically advanced than car waxes that had been around since the 40's...

I dont actually remember seeing too many products that actually call themselves sealants  There are a few, like Opti-Seal, some FK stuff, some CG stuff but many still call them waxes or polishes... I'm sure there are loads of others i missed as well though.


----------

